
SoundCloud will close offices in San Francisco, London - mbe1224
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-06/soundcloud-cuts-40-percent-of-staff-in-bid-to-remain-independent
======
cagataygurturk
Very sad end is waiting for Soundcloud

